# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  اسماء وهواتف مراكز تحفيظ القران بابو ظبى

## naggwa

في أبوظبي



مركز ابو موسى الاشعري 5832419 02


مركز عثمان بن عفان 02
5822677


مركز الشهامة 5635755 02


مركز الصديق 
4433616 02


مركز القرآن الكريم 5831323 02


مركز الهامل للغيث 
4473196 02


معهد ابوظبي للقران الكريم 6652400 02



في العين



مركز الشرعي لتحفيظ القران 7820405 03


مركز الشيخة حصة بنت محمد 
7545453 03


مركز الصحابة لتحفيظ القران 7675552 03


مركز تحفيظ القران
الكريم وعلومه7810861 03


مركز محمد احمد العتيبة 
7820981 03


مركز الاستقامة 7622112 03



في دبي



مركز الشيخ محمد نوربن سيف 2647448 04


مركز الشيخة حصة بنت حمدان آل مكتوم 
2968200 04


مركز نداء الفطرة 2899263 04


مركز الصحابة الخيري 
2688616 04


مركز داراسماء بنت ابي بكر 2969688 04


مركز مالك بن انس 
2892320 04


مركز حمد بن سالم 2874934 04


مركز البراحة 
2726999 04


مركز الصديق 2863833 04


مركز الفاروق 
2895628 04


مركز خلفان 3437898 04


مركز احمد عبد الله 3955898 04


مدرسة النور لتحفيظ القران والعلوم القانونية 2643428 04



معهد الهدى 
2967899 04


جمعية دار البر 3523333 04



في الشارقة



معهد ابو ظبيلتحفيظ القران 5436471 06


معهد ابي بكر الصديق 5242666 06


مدرسة الهاشمية 
5635242 06


دار حذيفة بن اليمام 5224084 06


مركز اقرأ لتحفيظ القران 
5245888 06


مركز ابن تيمية لتحفيظ القران 5676585 06


مركز الرضوان
لتحفيظ القران 5487801 06


مركز الهدى لتحفيظ القران 5249990 06


مركز الخالد
بن الوليد 5667787 06


مركز عامربن الظهيرة 5346610 06


مركز عبد الله بن
عباس 5333665 06


مركز عمربن عبد العزيز 5652719 06


مركز نداء الفطرة 
5655200 06


مركز دار الهدى 5626116 06


مركز سلمان الفارسي 
5222248 06


مركز الترمذي 5647566 06


مركز الصحابة 5243533 06


مركز ابن
كثير 5383327 06



في عجمان



مؤسسة علوم القران 7421543 06


دار اسماء
لتحفيظ القران 7455225 06


مركز الاترجة لتحفيظ للقران الكريم للفتيات 
7436672 06


مركز الارقم بن الارقم 7405114 06


مركز الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 
7457099 06


مركز التوحيد لتحفيظ القران 7407737 06



في راس الخيمة



دار ابن الارقم لتحفيظ القران 2663578 07


مركز ميمونة بنت الحارث 2272218 07


مركز اهل الحديث 2664007 07


مركز عمر بن الخطاب 2222142 07


مركز واحات
الايمان 2237986 07




في الفجيرة وخورفكان




مركز الفرقان لتحفيظ القران 
2387919 09


مركز خورفكان لتحفيظ القران 2383816 09


مركز مربح لتحفيظ القران 
2380611 09


مركز دبا لتحفيظ القران 2444548 09


مركز كلباء لتحفيظ القران 
2774160 09



في أم القيوين



مدرسة تحفيظ القران والسنة الخيرية 7651852 06

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## MAJIDA

بارك الله فيكي

----------


## Prime Lamy

*الله يجزاكِ خير أختي الغاليهـ ,,*

----------


## الزيزفون

مركز المدينة لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم - خليفة آ 
025563862

نادي تراث الإمارات - بين الجسرين 
025585330

----------


## أم ماثي

السلام عليكم 
بنات حد فيكم جربت من هالمراكز

----------


## #مياسه#

الله يجزيكن خير

----------

